# Prayers for myself.



## the ben pearson hunter (Feb 22, 2012)

These past few months have been rather difficult on me. In January a guy I went to school with for a few years was killed in a car crash shortly after his 18th birthday. Once all of that blew over things started to slip out again. I've pretty much lost a friend and am slowly losing touch with another. All of this coupled with the fact that I'm a high school senior in an early college program that, in the past two semesters, decided to get really hard and stressful. In the fall I will be transferring to a new college with no real plan with what I want to do with my life. My heart is never at peace because I can't stay on a healthy path with God because of my own stupid mistakes that keep coming back up. 
I'm asking you all for prayer just to get me through this hard time. Prayer from others has never hurt anyone. Thank you all.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Feb 23, 2012)

prayer sent. Keep your head up and keep reading his word.


----------



## speedcop (Feb 23, 2012)

We are praying for you man. Slow down, get down on your knees and ask God to help you, quide you. Get serious while your own your knees. Let it all out to him. Part time prayer wont work. Remember you are own God's time, not yours. You may not get what you want when you want it, but you'll never get anything if you dont give it up to God. He's standing right next to you. Why dont you reintroduce yourself.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 23, 2012)

My Prayers are added for you. God's got a plan for you. Just find that path and follow.


----------



## hummdaddy (Feb 23, 2012)

my thoughts are with you


----------



## formula1 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re:*

Put your trust in Christ.  Seek Him and you will find Him and His direction for you will become clear as you do.  My prayers are sent for you to find His way!


----------



## Inthegarge (Feb 23, 2012)

Praying for you to find peace about your direction for the future...Remember with GOD ALL things are possible....


----------



## CAL (Feb 25, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Feb 25, 2012)

*Prayers*



speedcop said:


> We are praying for you man. Slow down, get down on your knees and ask God to help you, quide you. Get serious while your own your knees. Let it all out to him. Part time prayer wont work. Remember you are own God's time, not yours. You may not get what you want when you want it, but you'll never get anything if you dont give it up to God. He's standing right next to you. Why dont you reintroduce yourself.



This!

Keep your chin up and pray....


----------



## Sargent (Feb 25, 2012)

sent from here.


----------



## sniper22 (Feb 27, 2012)

Prayers for your guidance.


----------



## carver (Feb 27, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 28, 2012)

the ben pearson hunter said:


> These past few months have been rather difficult on me. In January a guy I went to school with for a few years was killed in a car crash shortly after his 18th birthday. Once all of that blew over things started to slip out again. I've pretty much lost a friend and am slowly losing touch with another. All of this coupled with the fact that I'm a high school senior in an early college program that, in the past two semesters, decided to get really hard and stressful. In the fall I will be transferring to a new college with no real plan with what I want to do with my life. My heart is never at peace because I can't stay on a healthy path with God because of my own stupid mistakes that keep coming back up.
> I'm asking you all for prayer just to get me through this hard time. Prayer from others has never hurt anyone. Thank you all.


Mistakes are a part of life,your still young and are gonna make more,just dont get discouraged,I still make em all the time!!!Just remember that God's in charge and it's normally when we try to take charge instead of letting God be in charge that we make em.I'll be praying for you!!!


----------



## Jasper (Feb 28, 2012)

Prayers sent!


----------

